# home made shift boot



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ok I made this thing half an hour ago and have to work in 10 minutes so this is quick... I baught some pleather stuff at the local store and sewed and hot glued it to make this boot... not gonna be my permanent one but for 5 dollars its a great upgrade over the stock rubber... I also have a maxima shift knob.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

looks better than the rubber. ive never seen a maxima nob before. thats better lookin than some of those aftermarket ones. where can i get one of those other than the dealer? does it fit directly?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i got it on ebay for 6 bucks shipped... you can get it at the dealer I guess... or just look around maybe a maxima forum in the classified section... it shouldnt cost too much.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and yes it screws on directly


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

There is just something neat about the word "pleather" 

Boot looks great BTW


----------

